# I Was So Hoping .....and Then %$#@



## Transformer (Jun 30, 2016)

Didn't know the guy that raped and murdered the Japanese lady on Okinawa was Black.  Not with a name of Kenneth  Shinzato.   It turns out Shinzato is his WIFE's last name.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah the name mislead me as well bastard


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 30, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre



How about Kenny Chesney (country music) , Kenny G. That's all I got for now.


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 30, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> How about Kenny Chesney (country music) , Kenny G. That's all I got for now.


Then there's televangelist Kenneth Copeland and actor Kenneth Branagh.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 30, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre



Off topic:

I know a couple white "Kenneths", several Italian "Andres", and a few white men named Darius.

I've encountered white Kendras, Chantels, and Crystals.

Wonder if it's b/c I live down South?


----------



## SmileyNY (Jun 30, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre



Kenneth Cole 

ETA:
The blackest male name ever has to be Tyrone... followed closely by Leroy


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 30, 2016)

yes, but Andres is different from Andre.

I know two white Chantels and a few white Crystals. Is Crystal a black name? I know a few non-black hispanics named Crystal.


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 30, 2016)

SmileyNY said:


> Kenneth Cole



****, well I guess it's not a black name


----------



## tru4reele (Jun 30, 2016)

I always thought Darryl was a black name until working in customer service.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre



What about Ken 0f Ken and Barbie? That's about as white as you can get.


----------



## jeanghrey (Jun 30, 2016)

Boy this thread took a sharp detour lol....on a s/n about names, I swear every "Willie" I ever met has been a black man while every "Bill" I ever met has been white...what up with that?


----------



## Chinagem (Jun 30, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre


I've never met a black man with the name Kenneth.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 30, 2016)

y'all are humorously off topic in such a dark thread.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jun 30, 2016)

SmileyNY said:


> Kenneth Cole
> 
> ETA:
> The blackest male name ever has to be Tyrone... followed closely by Leroy



Jerome and Dwayne are tired for third place.  I'm trying to think if I  have encountered any white guys named Terrence.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 30, 2016)

Someone feel free to read me for ignorance, but why is this making international headlines? Women here and other places get raped and murdered often. Is there something special about this case?


----------



## Farida (Jun 30, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Someone feel free to read me for ignorance, but why is this making international headlines? Women here and other places get raped and murdered often. Is there something special about this case?



Because of the U.S. military base in Okinawa. Marines and other people have raped local women and Okinawans were holding protests saying they want the U.S. out. This has been going on for a while.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks @Farida !


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 30, 2016)

Chinagem said:


> I've never met a black man with the name Kenneth.


My bff's dad is black. His name is Kenneth.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 30, 2016)

Farida said:


> Because of the U.S. military base in Okinawa. Marines and other people have raped local women and Okinawans were holding protests saying they want the U.S. out. This has been going on for a while.


The three who raped a 12 year old there in 1995 were black too.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 30, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Off topic:
> 
> I know a couple white "Kenneths", several Italian "Andres", and some a few white men named Darius.
> 
> ...


And dont forget that white actor from back in the day named Tyrone Power.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 1, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> yes, but Andres is different from Andre.
> 
> I know two white Chantels and a few white Crystals. Is Crystal a black name? I know a few non-black hispanics named Crystal.



I meant like more than 1 Andre...lol...plural of Andre...not Andres.


----------



## MsLiss (Jul 1, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre


I've met two Hispanic Kenneth's. That was unusual.


----------



## Transformer (Jul 1, 2016)

It just so happens that while I was in command on Okinawa, my lead engineer was Kenneth Shapiro, a white guy.

I remember stuff like this.....the protests are very orderly and very peaceful.  The U.S.  will have to bring some ca-Ching but this is a bit of unusual since he's a contractor.  I wonder which company. Not surprised that he's married to a Japanese lady....almost all the men that are permanently stationed are.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 1, 2016)

SmileyNY said:


> Kenneth Cole
> 
> ETA:
> The blackest male name ever has to be Tyrone... followed closely by Leroy


Only Leroy I know is white


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 1, 2016)

Zaz said:


> Only Leroy I know is white



Dang! We can't have NOTHIN!


----------



## sj10460 (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay, what about Tameeka?


----------



## thatscuteright (Jul 1, 2016)

Transformer said:


> It just so happens that while I was in command on Okinawa, my lead engineer was Kenneth Shapiro, a white guy.
> 
> I remember stuff like this.....the protests are very orderly and very peaceful.  The U.S.  will have to bring some ca-Ching but this is a bit of unusual since he's a contractor.  I wonder which company. *Not surprised that he's married to a Japanese lady....almost all the men that are permanently stationed are.*



Do they all take the wife's name too?


----------



## gn1g (Jul 1, 2016)

I haven't heard this story so I googled his name and this dude shoved feces down the womans throat!  that alone deserves a death sentence.  I guess he was having a flash back from when the yt pepo use to do that to slaves.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 1, 2016)

SmileyNY said:


> Dang! We can't have NOTHIN!


Last name Wilson too


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 1, 2016)

UmSumayyah said:


> The three who raped a 12 year old there in 1995 were black too.


I'm not a conspiracy theorist but considering that Okinawa has been trying to build a case as to why the U.S. needs to leave I thought they wouldn't be above creating controversy.
After reading about the 3 black dudes in 1995 and the aftermath of them mf's I can only shake my head and wonder what exactly the hell is wrong with these dudes.

I know anybody can edit wiki but I saw some of the same info elsewhere.
~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Gill pleaded guilty to the rape, and the other two men pleaded guilty to **conspiracy**. The trial concluded in March 1996.*

*Prosecutors** had asked for the maximum **sentences** for the men, 10 years each. The **judge** sentenced Gill and Harp to seven years imprisonment; Ledet received six and a half years. Their families also paid "**reparation** money" to the family of the victim, a common practice in Japan.*

*Ledet, who had claimed he did not rape the girl, died in 2006 in an apparent **murder–suicide** in the United States. He was found in the third-floor apartment of Lauren Cooper, a junior **Kennesaw State University** student and acquaintance whom he had apparently **sexually assaulted** and then murdered (by **strangulation**). It appears that he then took his own life by slashing his wrists.**[9]*

*U.S. Navy **Admiral* *Richard C. Macke** was the commander of **United States Pacific Command** at the time of the attack. At a press conference in November 1995, Macke said of the men's actions: "I think it was absolutely stupid. I have said several times: for the price they paid to rent the car [used in the crime], they could have had a girl [**prostitute**]." These remarks were condemned as insensitive, and Macke was removed from his post and forced into **early retirement*


----------



## Farida (Jul 1, 2016)

gn1g said:


> I haven't heard this story so I googled his name and this dude shoved feces down the womans throat!  that alone deserves a death sentence.  I guess he was having a flash back from when the yt pepo use to do that to slaves.


??????!!!!! Torture is necessary.


----------



## fasika (Jul 1, 2016)

I find it interesting that a lot of names considered 'black' here are actually French. Is there a reason that's the case? 

Eg: Chantelle, Andre, Monique, Leroy (last name), Antoine, Jerome, Terrence, etc.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 1, 2016)

My first bout with Leroy was thru Sunday Comic strips

The white dude who stay acting like being married is misery. Him and his wife Loretta

ETA: It was called The Lockhorns


----------



## andromeda (Jul 1, 2016)

fasika said:


> I find it interesting that a lot of names considered 'black' here are actually French. Is there a reason that's the case?
> 
> Eg: Chantelle, Andre, Monique, Leroy (last name), Antoine, Jerome, Terrence, etc.


yes French and latinate (nayvidius, thelonious, Lavernia). basically names/styles of names that were popular with the mainstream/all Americans at one point . or that were forced on us (esp in the case of the latinate grand-sounding names. wypipo derived a sick pleasure for naming slaves in extremes e. g.  Caesar Augustus vs. mop). we either held onto them with such fervor that others abandoned them (bc they became too associated with blackness) or we brought new visibility to less popular southern names as we migrated north and west. there's good (but old) research by newbile Puckett that digs deeper into aa naming trends (like other groups in America and elsewhere, our names have always been influenced by region and socio economic status).


----------



## fasika (Jul 1, 2016)

andromeda said:


> (esp in the case of the latinate grand-sounding names. wypipo derived a sick pleasure for naming slaves in extremes e. g.  Caesar Augustus vs. mop).



Wtf?! That's the strangest thing I've read in a while!


----------



## andromeda (Jul 1, 2016)

fasika said:


> Wtf?! That's the strangest thing I've read in a while!


Mmhmm. I pulled out my copy of Puckett's black names in America. Peep this: 
- Caesar was the 6th most popular male slave name.  Also popular were Prince (titular) and Cato. (nickname forms of popular Christian names dominate: Jack,  Tom,  Sam,  will. ) Pompey and Jupiter are two classical slave names in particular that don't appear in the names of free blacks in the south. 
-For women, popular "shortened and patronizing" slave names gin, gen, Amy, peg are not seen among free blacks of the same period. Dianna, Dido,  Phoebe,  Venus were among popular classical female slave names. But less popular overall.  (6% of male slaves in sample had classical names vs. 1.5% of female)

According to probate records from lowdnes county Mississippi, 84% of mule names also occurred as slave names,  including common names (jack,  Tom , peg, gin) and classical names  (Cato, pompey). 

"tool" [my term] names found among the enslaved:  male - strap,  tie,  tower, oxfoot, scrub (this must've been what I was thinking of re:  mop) female - floor, chat, paddle, lies, present. These were names "given" to human beings. 

Of course, many property/slave records didn't entail names, so the sampling of names the book uses isn't perfectly representative as far as stats but does give a feel for the extremes


----------



## LaBelleLL (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh yeah I knew he was black. His pic was posted in the articles I read. They didn't wait.


----------



## doriannc (Jul 1, 2016)

Farida said:


> Because of the U.S. military base in Okinawa. Marines and other people have raped local women and Okinawans were holding protests saying they want the U.S. out. This has been going on for a while.



Yeah, my sister lives right outside of Tokyo and said there is an alert out by the state department for expats living in Japan. They are having daily protest everywhere over this.


----------



## OriginalMe (Jul 1, 2016)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Jerome and Dwayne are tired for third place.  I'm trying to think if I  have encountered any white guys named Terrence.



I work with a 50 something year old white man named Jerome.  He's of Sicilian heritage.


----------



## fasika (Jul 1, 2016)

andromeda said:


> Mmhmm. I pulled out my copy of Puckett's black names in America. Peep this:
> - Caesar was the 6th most popular male slave name.  Also popular were Prince (titular) and Cato. (nickname forms of popular Christian names dominate: Jack,  Tom,  Sam,  will. ) Pompey and Jupiter are two classical slave names in particular that don't appear in the names of free blacks in the south.
> -For women, popular "shortened and patronizing" slave names gin, gen, Amy, peg are not seen among free blacks of the same period. Dianna, Dido,  Phoebe,  Venus were among popular classical female slave names. But less popular overall.  (6% of male slaves in sample had classical names vs. 1.5% of female)
> 
> ...


 Wow. I'm literally speechless.

Thanks for sharing the knowledge!


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Jul 4, 2016)

That bald headed bastard Caillou has a friend named Andre...I have heard of a white Tyrone and Asian Jerome. Mindblowing


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 4, 2016)

cocosweet said:


> My bff's dad is black. His name is Kenneth.




I used to date a filthy rich a black Kenneth.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 4, 2016)

Dante is black ..come to find out its italian.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 4, 2016)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Jerome and Dwayne are tired for third place.  I'm trying to think if I  have encountered any white guys named Terrence.


I know a lot of white Jeromes in Montreal and Quebec...in fact, there's a community called "place Jerome" in Montreal....
Actually...I just googled... There's a Gare St Jerome, which is the St Jerome Train Station...

So Jerome was a white Saint, before he was a black man...


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 4, 2016)

Zaz said:


> Only Leroy I know is white


It's funny, because I know a lot of people in Ottawa and Montreal with the surname LeRoi, which means the king.....which is where Leroy came from....

A lot of these "newer black" name come from French, with some added flair...

André= DeAndre....
Monique and Michelle = Mo'Nique and Michel'e

Antoine =Auntwan etc...

Chantal =Shauntelle


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 4, 2016)

fasika said:


> I find it interesting that a lot of names considered 'black' here are actually French. Is there a reason that's the case?
> 
> Eg: Chantelle, Andre, Monique, Leroy (last name), Antoine, Jerome, Terrence, etc.


LOL!!!! I didn't even see this!!!


----------



## thatscuteright (Jul 4, 2016)

metro_qt said:


> I know a lot of white Jeromes in Montreal and Quebec...in fact, there's a community called "place Jerome" in Montreal....
> Actually...I just googled... There's a Gare St Jerome, which is the St Jerome Train Station...
> 
> So Jerome was a white Saint, before he was a black man...



I went to a catholic school named St.Jeromes


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 2, 2020)

*High court upholds life term handed to former U.S. base worker in Okinawa over woman's 2016 murder*

NAHA, OKINAWA PREF. – A high court Thursday upheld a lower court’s ruling that sentenced a former U.S. military base worker to life in prison for the 2016 rape and murder of a 20-year-old woman in Okinawa.

The Naha branch of the Fukuoka High Court dismissed the appeal of 34-year-old Kenneth Franklin Shinzato, who admitted to the charges of rape resulting in death and abandoning the victim’s body.

The defense counsel claimed he had no intent to kill and denied the murder charge.

According to the ruling, Shinzato attacked the woman on a road in Uruma, in central Okinawa, for the purpose of raping her on the night of April 28, 2016. He stabbed her in the neck with a knife and struck her on the head with a bar so she would not resist, resulting in her death.

The Naha District Court handed down the life sentence last December in line with prosecutors’ demands.

In July, the Japanese and U.S. governments paid condolence money to the family of the woman instead of Shinzato, who said he lacked the means to pay, after the family sought compensation from Washington in March under the Japan-U.S. Status of Forces Agreement.

The United States has said the payment was made on a “voluntary and humanitarian” basis because the man was not an employee of the U.S. armed forces as defined by the agreement, according to the Defense Ministry in Tokyo.

Shinzato was a civilian working for an internet company on the Kadena Air Base in Okinawa Prefecture at the time of the crime, after serving as a U.S. Marine, according to his lawyer and the U.S. Defense Department.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 3, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but considering that Okinawa has been trying to build a case as to why the U.S. needs to leave I thought they wouldn't be above creating controversy.
> After reading about the 3 black dudes in 1995 and the aftermath of them mf's I can only shake my head and wonder what exactly the hell is wrong with these dudes.
> 
> I know anybody can edit wiki but I saw some of the same info elsewhere.
> ...


I never knew at the time that they were black.


----------



## rabs77 (Mar 4, 2020)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Jerome and Dwayne are tired for third place.  I'm trying to think if I  have encountered any white guys named Terrence.


I worked with a white Dwayne, may he RIP.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 4, 2020)

Never met a white Rodney and every Rodney I knew wasn't worth a


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 4, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Never met a white Rodney and every Rodney I knew wasn't worth a


I know a white Rodney . Old man in his 70’s


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 4, 2020)

I know a white Jerome (who goes by Jerry) and a white Terrence (who goes by Terry). And I know OF a Mexican Leroy


----------



## vevster (Mar 4, 2020)

sj10460 said:


> I've never met a non-black person named Kenneth. I thought that was one of the names that belonged to_ us_ like Andre


Kenneth Cole isn't black.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 4, 2020)

vevster said:


> Kenneth Cole isn't black.


Kenneth Starr neither.


----------



## kcbelle925 (Mar 4, 2020)

Jerry Seinfeld's government name is Jerome.


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 4, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Never met a white Rodney and every Rodney I knew wasn't worth a


Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 4, 2020)

chocolat79 said:


> Rodney Dangerfield


Doesn't count.  He said he was black from the waist down.


----------

